# Cheap T-shirts



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I know, No-one likes a gloater but










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn - beat me to it!!!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow that didn't take long, since when did beating the French become a non gloating affair? :roll:


----------



## nellsey (Nov 16, 2004)

You can imagine how the French would have gloated in our position :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I loved the way the vote was shown live on a big screen in (of all places) Trafalgar Square


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I feel sorry that this poor lady has to sell all these tshirts now that clearly nobody wants.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I know a use for them

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=46091


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

I hope they are 100% cotton like his sock, otherwise he will end with a sore arse! :lol:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

The van has greek plates - so this pic was taken in Greece - an island, or tourist area probably.

How did the t-shirts arrive in Greece so quickly? The french probably wanted to get rid of them fast :lol:


----------

